# Weight training program.



## Jonny (Nov 11, 2017)

Is there a computer program or a excel for weight training, were you can just add the weight and reps in and it calculates everything for You? Just been very busy. I've looked for Chuck stiggins program and it's gone now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2017)

What exactly do you mean by, “it calculates everything for you”? Are you wanting something that calculates calorie expenditure, or total work done in a session? There’s a lot of different outcomes that can be calculated from a workout, maybe you should specify what it is you’re wanting it to come up with.


----------



## Jonny (Nov 12, 2017)

Weights and reps
 I'm trying to find time between traveling and work. Figure I try to find a computer program. I've used one back along time ago by Chuck stiggins, but his website is no longer up..comm-fit.


----------



## Fitraver (Nov 12, 2017)

I’m still confused. Like you don’t want to do the math to add up how much weight you are using?


----------



## Sully (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you mean that it tells you what exercises to do and how many reps/sets? I’m really confused about what you’re wanting it to do. A pen and pad of paper is about as fast as it gets when you’re trying to save time while recording your workout.


----------



## psych (Nov 21, 2017)

sheiko program. Google it thats what you want


----------

